# 20610-50 with 77002



## jcisne (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello!! 

I am billing a 20610-50 with a dx of 715.95. Can i bill for two fluoroguides(77002); one for each hip?? Or does the billing of one 77002 encompass both sides??

20610-50
77002-26
77002-26-76

Thanks for your help!!

Julie


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 29, 2014)

Julie:
The use of the flouroscopy is going to have to be billed the following way to pay:

20610-RT
20610-LT
77002
77002-76 (which bypasses the edit)

So, yes you are correct in coding the 77002-76 to get paid for the bilateral flouroscopy

Hope This Helps


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 29, 2014)

76 is for a repeated service in a separate session, if this is performed all in the same session then this is incorrect usage of this modifier.  If you cannot use a 50 which is payer preference, then use a 59
20610-50
77002-26
77002-59, 26


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 1, 2014)

3. CPT codes 76942, 77002, 77003, 77012, and 77021 describe radiologic guidance for needle placement by different modalities.  CMS payment policy allows one unit of service for any of these codes at a single patient encounter regardless of the number of needle placements performed.  The unit of service for these codes is the patient encounter, not number of lesions, number of aspirations, number of biopsies, number of injections, or number of localizations. 


_____________________________________________________________
Per the CMS NCCI policy manual, CPT such as 77002 would report with one unit regardless of the number of needle placements performed.

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html


----------



## jcisne (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you dwaldman!! You have helped me answer an office debate! 

I had a feeling it was per encounter but just couldn't find policy on it!

Julie


----------

